# Big Pine Key 10/22-10/24



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

sick video man!


----------



## Ralrey9 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sick soundtrack


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

RFN video! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Great video. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Got 2 solid days of fishing in down south. Broke the cherry on my first tarpon on fly. Here is a link to the video we put together. Got some great footage from the weekend. My brother got his first bone and tarpon on fly. Also got into quite a few redfish down there.. pleasant surprise.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwxXk9LSo_c&feature=youtu.be


Haha is that Norman on the hells bay? I swear he is EVERYWHERE.


----------



## ahende12 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. That is Norman haha and he is everywhere, Living the dream.


----------

